# Favourite Hoodies?



## Guest

American Apparel Black Flex Fleece Hoody










Don't mind the model. Hoodies one of the most comfortable piece of clothing I ever wore.


----------



## Guest

For sure nomis hoodies. Best things ever created


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I have more hoodies than any person shold probably own, but my favs are my Nomis hoodies.. especially this one. It has a rechargable battery..and 3 heat settings ... it has a built in front & back heater! and thumb holes so it fits over my hands


----------



## alaric

Melicious said:


> I have more hoodies than any person shold probably own, but my favs are my Nomis hoodies.. especially this one. It has a rechargable battery..and 3 heat settings ... it has a built in front & back heater! and
> thumb holes so it fits over my hands


Heat settings? Wow, just wow.


----------



## KIKNIT

Nomis hoodies are so mackin', most defintiely going to get some of LTD edition ones this year.


----------



## paintball_karl

got this years simon sig hoody in grey. so dope. more expensive then what i usually pay for hoodies.


----------



## Guest

my husband use to work for them.. so, mine were zero dollars...lol


----------

